#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Fazer roteamento como se fosse um cisco tem como?

## hardboot

Boa Noite galera...

Estou com um terrivel problema para quem nao manja muito de mk, bem lah vai tenho uma rede de fibra e o provedor me enviou alguns ips validos so que assim o ip que tenho que configurar no roteador é diferente da minha rede de ips validos... sendo assim fica tudo estranho, e nada da certo fiz uma configuração no mk mas enfim nao funciona direito portas travadas emtre outros
bem la vai 

ip do roteador 189.37.125.1 mascara 255.255.255.252 gatway 189.37.125.2

ja a minha rede dos ips fixos são 187.37.130.129....150 mascara 255.255.255.129

neste caso sempre o ip que aparece é o do roteador e nunca o que coloco na rb

bem nela esta assim 

o ip do roteador em uma eternet 189.37.125.1 e nas outras duas ethernet um ip qualquer da outra faixa
com nat ou sem nat da na mesma..


Alguem ai ja fez esse tipo de configuração com sucesso

----------


## Pupa

olha pra esse tipo de serviço nao me encarno muito em fazer em um mkt nao ...
tipo eu muita receita de bolo pronta ... 
eu soh mais de usar um OS tipo um Freebsd da vida ... 

abraço

----------


## hardboot

bem amigo eu tenho dois servidores e nao tenho lugar para um novo e uma router dessas tem que resolver afinal esta funcionano so nao como deveria pq deve ter algo errado que nao fiz direito..


se alguem souber... alguma luz...

----------


## Geeek

> Boa Noite galera...
> 
> Estou com um terrivel problema para quem nao manja muito de mk, bem lah vai tenho uma rede de fibra e o provedor me enviou alguns ips validos so que assim o ip que tenho que configurar no roteador é diferente da minha rede de ips validos... sendo assim fica tudo estranho, e nada da certo fiz uma configuração no mk mas enfim nao funciona direito portas travadas emtre outros
> bem la vai 
> 
> ip do roteador 189.37.125.1 mascara 255.255.255.252 gatway 189.37.125.2
> 
> ja a minha rede dos ips fixos são 187.37.130.129....150 mascara 255.255.255.129
> 
> ...


Amigo sua rede nao seria /25 = 255.255.255.128?
quem é o GW dessa rede sua?
pq sendo /25 o seu GW é o 129 la na operadora...
outra coisa esse ip pq vc esta usando 189.37.125.1 pode ser um ip valido pela sua operadora e tem rota para essa rede la...

posso estar errado, me desculpe mas acho que entendi assim...

----------


## UlissesCampos

cara, confere com sua operadora, geralmente o primeiro ip e o do roteador da operadora e nao o seu, mais e igualzinho no cisco, vc vai pegar a porta onde ta ligado o link vai colocar seu ip, vai pegar a porta que vai pra sua rede vai colocar um dos ips do seu pool, pode ser o 129, eu usaria o ultimo endereço tambem e o padrao(254), apessar de poder usar qualquer um! ai vc cria uma rota padrao para o seu gateway, e nas suas maquinas da rede o gateway vai ser o ip da interface que vc colocou na rede interna, nao precisa de nat porque e valido o ip!

sua rede vai de 128 ate 255, mais nao pode usar o 128 nem o 255, a sua rede e /25 se precisar configurar no mikrotik e nao souber!

e geek, ele deve ter errado na hora de digitar e muito comun isso!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

interface em que voce recebe o link vc poe o bloco da operadora (mascara 255.255.255.252) .. em ip route adicione a rota padrao(0.0.0.0/0) com gateway para o outr ip..

e na interface interna que vai pra sua rede.. coloca o outro bloco ..

a logica eh a mesma pra cisco, juniper, huawei, cclades, etc etc etc etc etc

----------


## Pardex

Amigo...
Tive o mesmo problema que vc, porém entrei em contato com minha operadora e tive que pedir a liberação dos IP's e ainda descobri que na minha operadora estava usando RIP e que eles mesmo me falaram que estava dando problemas com clientes deles que utilizavam Mikrotik, dai foi retirado o RIPda operadora(segunda a propria operadora) e com isso está funfando normal. Não sou nenhum expert em MK, por isso estou passando a conversa com o pessoal tecnico da minha operadora, agora se falei besteira, desculpem.........

----------


## hardboot

Fiz desta forma como você colocou, esta tudo funcionando, em routes fiz desta forma como você descreveu, dai criei uma bridge e coloquei para as outras duas portas.

Assim funciona normal so que nao consigo fazer um redirecionamento.

Ja liguei na operadora e esta tudo normal, ja falei com o pessoal do meu sistema e esta tudo normal aparentemente nao passa do server para a rede interna.

Neste tipo de configuração fica alguma coisa travada ou tem que destravar todas as portas????

Flags: X - disabled, A - active, D - dynamic, 
C - connect, S - static, r - rip, b - bgp, o - ospf, m - mme, 
B - blackhole, U - unreachable, P - prohibit 
# DST-ADDRESS PREF-SRC GATEWAY DISTANCE
0 A S 0.0.0.0/0 187.17.xxx.x2 1 
1 ADC 187.17.xxx.xx8/25 187.17.xxx.xx9 bridge1 0 
2 ADC 187.17.xxx.x0/30 187.17.xxx.x1 ether4 0 


a configuração esta assim alguma coisa errada tudo funciona menos os redirecionamentos, tipo preciso fazer um redirecionamento para acesso remoto externo, ja criei um host no NO-IP mas assim nao funfa alguma ideia do que possa ser?

----------


## UlissesCampos

pra começar retira a bridge, se vc vai usar roteamento nao tem bridge, se os ips sao todos validos nao tem redirecionamento, se os ips de destino nao sao validos vc tem que fazer um dst-nat, to achando que vc precisa de um suporte... ou aprender algumas coisas antes... os endereços tem que estar nas portas e nao na bridge roteamento e mais complexo tem que ter ideia do que se esta fazendo pra funcionar bem, vou te falar denovo, procura um suporte, se vc ainda quer ajuda aqui faça um diagrama com todas as portas os destinos assim talvez fique mais facil de ajudar.

----------


## hardboot

bem entaum vamos lah...

antes usava so um servidor e a internet funcionava nomalmente, dai adquiri um servidor proxy, e ele necessita esta na mesma rede do servidor para funcionar, sendo assim necessitei colocar um router antes pra fazer o roteamento da rede sendo assim ele ficou com o roteamento que esta ali acima postado... por uma porta entra o link e uso mais duas portas uma para o servidor cache e a outra para o servidor da internet.

Mas assim coloquei 1 ip fixo para servir os dois servidores ele esta como bridge, assim nao preciso gastar mais um ip...



bem desta forma esta funcionando tudo normalmente.

o ip do meu servidor esta sendo visto na internet normal, pq antes aparecia o gatway como meu ip, bem do jeito que ficou como disse ficou tudo ok.

so que detalhe tentei, redirecionar uma porta para um cliente, para acesso remoto externo, a princio dentro da minha rede eu consigo acessar o servidor dele e me conectar, agora quanto tento acessar de fora, nao da certo. como se a porta estivesse bloqueada, achei que pudesse ser alguma configuração no mikrotik, mas enfim vocês podem me dizer o que pode ser, pq ja tentei de tudo lendo manuais do mikrotik e nada....

----------


## UlissesCampos

Bom, vc nao fez um diagrama, vc nao mostrou as regras que vc ta usando, tem muita gente que pode te ajudar aqui sem te cobrar inclusive eu, mais eu nao estou aqui pra te ensinar tudo, posso te mostrar um erro ou outro e te indicar o caminho certo, mais te mandar uma receita e dificil porque demanda tempo e vc nao vai aprender nada, me parece que o que falta pra vc e uma regra do tipo dst-nat onde vc vai pegar o ip de entrada com a porta e colocar pro ip do seu cliente que me parece nao ser valido porque vc nao quer gastar os validos que tem, pesquisa um pouco sobre dst-nat, e pensa como vai funcionar o trafego que vem da internet pro seu cliente! 

agora roteamento, se ta ta usando ip valido nao tem redirecionar nada, se vc nao ta usando ip valido e nat, ai tem que redirecionar, 

por isso o diagrama ajudaria,

----------


## hardboot

Bem estes é o diagrama da rede 
Na Rb 750 nao tem nenhuma regra, somente o roteamento e abridge das portas
que são estas 

Flags: X - disabled, A - active, D - dynamic, 
C - connect, S - static, r - rip, b - bgp, o - ospf, m - mme, 
B - blackhole, U - unreachable, P - prohibit 
# DST-ADDRESS PREF-SRC GATEWAY DISTANCE
0 A S 0.0.0.0/0 187.17.143.42 1 
1 ADC 187.17.130.128/25 187.17.130.129 bridge1 0 
2 ADC 187.17.143.40/30 187.17.143.41 ether1 0 

No servidor Hostpost as regras estão certas para o redirecionamento para o ip do cliente, bem sendo desta forma não sei pq nao consigo acessar a maquina do cliente remotamente de fora da rede.

----------


## UlissesCampos

as regras vc nao postou! mais com o seu desenho da pra ver que nao tem redirecionamento a ser feito na rb750, o que vc precisa fazer e um destination nat como eu te falei, so que no seu servidor hotspot, vc sabe o que e nat? sabe como funciona? vc vai precisar direcionar o trafego da porta 80 dos seus clientes pra porta do proxy. ai vc pode dar uma pesquisada pela regra certa, mais tenta pensar a respeito do que vc esta fazendo e como ta funcionando, assim vc aprende e da proxma vez pode fazer algo um pouco mais diferente so usando as informaçoes que ja sabe!

----------


## hardboot

Bem Ulisses, eu estou pesquisando, mas em meu sistema tem o servidor onde o cliente pode navegar com proxy ou sem, no caso de redirecionamento eu retiro os clientes do proxy. no caso do meu cliente ele esta fora do proxy e aparentemente esta tudo normal veja por esta imagem 

esta é a regra do servidor iptables -t nata -I PREROUTING -p tcp --drport 3389 -d 187.17.130.xxx -j DNAT --to 10.2.13.55:3389

assim antes de instalar o servidor cache esse serviço funcionava, depois do servidro cache tiver que colocar a rb para que ele pudesse funcinar em conjunto com o servidor, e dai começou os problemas.

Assim se na rb nao tem nada ela esta normal dai eu ja nao sei o que pode ser mais vou continuar pesquisando, uma hora eu acho a solução.

----------


## UlissesCampos

este comando esta mandando o trafego que chega ao ip 187.17.130.xxx ir pro ip 10.2.13.55 na porta 3389, mais qual servidor e este? o proxy ou o hotspot? isso tem que estar no hotspot!

outra coisa este comando que vc deu so mostra que a porta ta aberta nada mais!

na sua rb750 tem nat? ela geralmente vem com nat configurado! do seu cliente entra no site www.seuip.com.br e ve com o ip que ele ta pegando se e do hotspot ou da rb750!

----------


## hardboot

Opa eles esta pegando o do servidor hostpost porque eles esta fora do proxy  bem na rb so tem o roteamento nao tem mais nada nao tem regras feitas nada limpei tudo e cadastrei os ips, na ether01 e outro na bridge que esta servindo os dois servidores proxy e hostpost.

----------


## UlissesCampos

e este comando vc ta dando no servidor hotspot?

----------


## hardboot

isso no servidor hostpost...

----------


## UlissesCampos

cara ta dificil te ajudar, a regra pode estar errada se tiver outras regras junto, da uma conferida em todas as regraas do seu firewall no hotspot, uma por uma lendo com calma e pensando o que a regra faz, confere se vc consegue acessar o hotspot defora da sua rede, exporta as configuracoes da rb, todas, e ve tambem se nao tem nada te atrapalhando! comcerteza tem alguma regra errada, ou no hotspot ou no mikrotik o proxy nao tem nada a ver com a historia... vc nao deve ter regra no mikrotik mandando pro proxy, so no hotspot pro proxy!

----------


## hardboot

Sim Muito complicado isso... no servidor nao tem regra alguma no firewall a nao ser esta regra, eu consigo acessar o server de fora estou agora na faculdade e consigo normalmente acessar o servidor...

comotinha dito antes ja falei com o pessoal do sistema, que eu tenho no server e alegaram que esta tudo normal com a regra correta, e fizeram um teste alegando que em meu provedor as portas estariao fechadas...

ja liguei no provedor e la disseram que nao tem nada de portas travadas...


sendo assim achei que pudesse ser o mk,ate pq antes funcionava o redir no servidor h9ostpost...

bem mas bola pra frente vou tiar o mk e voltar como era antes pra ver se vai funcionar...

caso eu ache a solucao eu postoaqui ok.

e obrigado pela ajuda

----------


## UlissesCampos

ultima tentativa vai no mikrotik entra em new treminal e digita, export file=arq depois vai em files e pega o arq e posta aqui o unico jeito de nao funcionar e ter alguma regra no mikrotik e nos vamos descobrir com este processo.

----------


## hardboot

Opa segue ai o texto...
Olha analizando aqui sera que nao deveria colocar a porta em ip>services?




# jan/22/1970 16:06:05 by RouterOS 4.10
# software id = 31A5-M93F
#
/interface bridge
add admin-mac=00:00:00:00:00:00 ageing-time=5m arp=enabled auto-mac=yes \
comment="" disabled=no forward-delay=15s l2mtu=1524 max-message-age=20s \
mtu=1500 name=bridge1 priority=0x8000 protocol-mode=none \
transmit-hold-count=6
/interface ethernet
set 0 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=\
"" disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:72:35:23 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name="ether1 internet" speed=1Gbps
set 1 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=\
"" disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:72:35:24 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name="ether2 server1" speed=1Gbps
set 2 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=\
"" disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:72:35:25 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name="ether3 supercache" speed=1Gbps
set 3 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=\
"" disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:72:35:26 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name=ether4 speed=1Gbps
set 4 arp=enabled auto-negotiation=yes bandwidth=unlimited/unlimited comment=\
"" disabled=no full-duplex=yes l2mtu=1524 mac-address=00:0C:42:72:35:27 \
master-port=none mtu=1500 name=ether5 speed=100Mbps
/interface ethernet switch
set switch1 mirror-source=none mirror-target=none name=switch1
/ip hotspot profile
set default dns-name="" hotspot-address=0.0.0.0 html-directory=hotspot \
http-cookie-lifetime=3d http-proxy=0.0.0.0:0 login-by=cookie,http-chap \
name=default rate-limit="" smtp-server=0.0.0.0 split-user-domain=no \
use-radius=no
/ip hotspot user profile
set default idle-timeout=none keepalive-timeout=2m name=default shared-users=\
1 status-autorefresh=1m transparent-proxy=no
/ip ipsec proposal
set default auth-algorithms=sha1 comment="" disabled=no enc-algorithms=3des \
lifetime=30m name=default pfs-group=modp1024
/ppp profile
set default change-tcp-mss=yes comment="" name=default only-one=default \
use-compression=default use-encryption=default use-vj-compression=default
set default-encryption change-tcp-mss=yes comment="" name=default-encryption \
only-one=default use-compression=default use-encryption=yes \
use-vj-compression=default
/queue type
set default kind=pfifo name=default pfifo-limit=50
set ethernet-default kind=pfifo name=ethernet-default pfifo-limit=50
set wireless-default kind=sfq name=wireless-default sfq-allot=1514 \
sfq-perturb=5
set synchronous-default kind=red name=synchronous-default red-avg-packet=1000 \
red-burst=20 red-limit=60 red-max-threshold=50 red-min-threshold=10
set hotspot-default kind=sfq name=hotspot-default sfq-allot=1514 sfq-perturb=\
5
set default-small kind=pfifo name=default-small pfifo-limit=10
/routing bgp instance
set default as=65530 client-to-client-reflection=yes comment="" disabled=no \
ignore-as-path-len=no name=default out-filter="" redistribute-connected=\
no redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-other-bgp=no redistribute-rip=no \
redistribute-static=no router-id=0.0.0.0 routing-table=""
/routing ospf instance
set default comment="" disabled=no distribute-default=never in-filter=ospf-in \
metric-bgp=auto metric-connected=20 metric-default=1 metric-other-ospf=\
auto metric-rip=20 metric-static=20 name=default out-filter=ospf-out \
redistribute-bgp=no redistribute-connected=no redistribute-other-ospf=no \
redistribute-rip=no redistribute-static=no router-id=0.0.0.0
/routing ospf area
set backbone area-id=0.0.0.0 comment="" disabled=no instance=default name=\
backbone type=default
/snmp
set contact="" enabled=no engine-boots=0 engine-id="" location="" \
time-window=15 trap-sink=0.0.0.0 trap-version=1
/snmp community
set public address=0.0.0.0/0 authentication-password="" \
authentication-protocol=MD5 encryption-password="" encryption-protocol=\
DES name=public read-access=yes security=none write-access=no
/system logging action
set memory memory-lines=100 memory-stop-on-full=no name=memory target=memory
set disk disk-file-count=2 disk-file-name=log disk-lines-per-file=100 \
disk-stop-on-full=no name=disk target=disk
set echo name=echo remember=yes target=echo
set remote bsd-syslog=no name=remote remote=0.0.0.0:514 src-address=0.0.0.0 \
syslog-facility=daemon syslog-severity=auto target=remote
/system routerboard settings
set boot-device=nand-if-fail-then-ethernet boot-protocol=bootp cpu-frequency=\
680MHz force-backup-booter=no silent-boot=no
set boot-device=nand-if-fail-then-ethernet boot-protocol=bootp cpu-frequency=\
680MHz force-backup-booter=no silent-boot=no
/user group
add comment="" name=read policy="local,telnet,ssh,reboot,read,test,winbox,pass\
word,web,sniff,sensitive,!ftp,!write,!policy"
add comment="" name=write policy="local,telnet,ssh,reboot,read,write,test,winb\
ox,password,web,sniff,sensitive,!ftp,!policy"
add comment="" name=full policy="local,telnet,ssh,ftp,reboot,read,write,policy\
,test,winbox,password,web,sniff,sensitive"
/interface bridge port
add bridge=bridge1 comment="" disabled=no edge=auto external-fdb=auto \
horizon=none interface="ether1 internet" path-cost=10 point-to-point=auto \
priority=0x80
add bridge=bridge1 comment="" disabled=no edge=auto external-fdb=auto \
horizon=none interface="ether2 server1" path-cost=10 point-to-point=auto \
priority=0x80
add bridge=bridge1 comment="" disabled=no edge=auto external-fdb=auto \
horizon=none interface="ether3 supercache" path-cost=10 point-to-point=\
auto priority=0x80
add bridge=bridge1 comment="" disabled=no edge=auto external-fdb=auto \
horizon=none interface=ether4 path-cost=10 point-to-point=auto priority=\
0x80
/interface bridge settings
set use-ip-firewall=no use-ip-firewall-for-pppoe=no use-ip-firewall-for-vlan=\
no
/interface ethernet switch port
set (unknown) vlan-header=leave-as-is vlan-mode=fallback
set (unknown) vlan-header=leave-as-is vlan-mode=fallback
set (unknown) vlan-header=leave-as-is vlan-mode=fallback
set (unknown) vlan-header=leave-as-is vlan-mode=fallback
set (unknown) vlan-header=leave-as-is vlan-mode=fallback
/interface l2tp-server server
set authentication=pap,chap,mschap1,mschap2 default-profile=\
default-encryption enabled=no max-mru=1460 max-mtu=1460 mrru=disabled
/interface ovpn-server server
set auth=sha1,md5 certificate=none cipher=blowfish128,aes128 default-profile=\
default enabled=no keepalive-timeout=60 mac-address=FE:2F:23:62:71:8D \
max-mtu=1500 mode=ip netmask=24 port=1194 require-client-certificate=no
/interface pptp-server server
set authentication=mschap1,mschap2 default-profile=default-encryption \
enabled=no keepalive-timeout=30 max-mru=1460 max-mtu=1460 mrru=disabled
/ip accounting
set account-local-traffic=no enabled=no threshold=256
/ip accounting web-access
set accessible-via-web=no address=0.0.0.0/0
/ip address
add address=187.17.143.xxx/30 broadcast=187.17.143.xxx comment="" disabled=no \
interface="ether1 internet" network=187.17.143.xxx
add address=187.17.130.xxx/25 broadcast=187.17.130.255 comment="" disabled=no \
interface=bridge1 network=187.17.130.xxx
/ip dhcp-server config
set store-leases-disk=5m
/ip dns
set allow-remote-requests=no cache-max-ttl=1w cache-size=2048KiB \
max-udp-packet-size=512
/ip dns static
add address=189.36.129.1 comment="" disabled=yes name=1 ttl=1d
/ip firewall connection tracking
set enabled=yes generic-timeout=10m icmp-timeout=10s tcp-close-timeout=10s \
tcp-close-wait-timeout=10s tcp-established-timeout=1d \
tcp-fin-wait-timeout=10s tcp-last-ack-timeout=10s \
tcp-syn-received-timeout=5s tcp-syn-sent-timeout=5s tcp-syncookie=no \
tcp-time-wait-timeout=10s udp-stream-timeout=3m udp-timeout=10s
/ip firewall nat
add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="" disabled=yes dst-port=0-65535 \
protocol=tcp to-addresses=187.17.130.129 to-ports=0-65535
/ip firewall service-port
set ftp disabled=no ports=21
set tftp disabled=no ports=69
set irc disabled=no ports=6667
set h323 disabled=no
set sip disabled=no ports=1,63333
set pptp disabled=no
/ip hotspot service-port
set ftp disabled=no ports=21
/ip neighbor discovery
set "ether1 internet" discover=yes
set "ether2 server1" discover=yes
set "ether3 supercache" discover=yes
set ether4 discover=yes
set ether5 discover=yes
set bridge1 discover=yes
/ip proxy
set always-from-cache=no cache-administrator=webmaster cache-hit-dscp=4 \
cache-on-disk=no enabled=no max-cache-size=none max-client-connections=\
600 max-fresh-time=3d max-server-connections=600 parent-proxy=0.0.0.0 \
parent-proxy-port=0 port=8080 serialize-connections=no src-address=\
0.0.0.0
/ip route
add comment="" disabled=no distance=1 dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=\
187.17.143.xxx scope=30 target-scope=10
/ip service
set telnet address=0.0.0.0/0 disabled=no port=23
set ftp address=0.0.0.0/0 disabled=no port=21
set www address=0.0.0.0/0 disabled=no port=80
set ssh address=0.0.0.0/0 disabled=no port=541
set www-ssl address=0.0.0.0/0 certificate=none disabled=yes port=443
set api address=0.0.0.0/0 disabled=yes port=8728
set winbox address=0.0.0.0/0 disabled=no port=8180

----------


## hardboot

/ip socks
set connection-idle-timeout=2m enabled=no max-connections=200 port=1080
/ip traffic-flow
set active-flow-timeout=30m cache-entries=4k enabled=no \
inactive-flow-timeout=15s interfaces=all
/ip upnp
set allow-disable-external-interface=yes enabled=no show-dummy-rule=yes
/mpls
set dynamic-label-range=16-1048575 propagate-ttl=yes
/mpls interface
add comment="" disabled=no interface=all mpls-mtu=1508
/mpls ldp
set distribute-for-default-route=no enabled=no hop-limit=255 loop-detect=no \
lsr-id=0.0.0.0 path-vector-limit=255 transport-address=0.0.0.0 \
use-explicit-null=no
/ppp aaa
set accounting=yes interim-update=0s use-radius=no
/queue interface
set "ether1 internet" queue=ethernet-default
set "ether2 server1" queue=ethernet-default
set "ether3 supercache" queue=ethernet-default
set ether4 queue=ethernet-default
set ether5 queue=ethernet-default
set bridge1 queue=default
/radius incoming
set accept=no port=3799
/routing bfd interface
set all comment="" disabled=no interface=all interval=0.2sec min-rx=0.2sec \
multiplier=5
/routing mme
set bidirectional-timeout=2 gateway-class=none gateway-keepalive=1m \
gateway-selection=no-gateway origination-interval=5s preferred-gateway=\
0.0.0.0 timeout=1m ttl=50
/routing rip
set distribute-default=never garbage-timer=2m metric-bgp=1 metric-connected=1 \
metric-default=1 metric-ospf=1 metric-static=1 redistribute-bgp=no \
redistribute-connected=no redistribute-ospf=no redistribute-static=no \
routing-table=main timeout-timer=3m update-timer=30s
/store
add comment="" disabled=no disk=system name=web-proxy1 type=web-proxy
/system clock
set time-zone-name=manual
/system clock manual
set dst-delta=+00:00 dst-end="jan/01/1970 00:00:00" dst-start=\
"jan/01/1970 00:00:00" time-zone=+00:00
/system console
add disabled=no term=vt102
/system health
set
/system identity
set name=MikroTik
/system logging
add action=memory disabled=no prefix="" topics=info
add action=memory disabled=no prefix="" topics=error
add action=memory disabled=no prefix="" topics=warning
add action=echo disabled=no prefix="" topics=critical
/system note
set note="" show-at-login=yes
/system ntp client
set enabled=no mode=broadcast primary-ntp=0.0.0.0 secondary-ntp=0.0.0.0
/system upgrade mirror
set check-interval=1d enabled=no primary-server=0.0.0.0 secondary-server=\
0.0.0.0 user=""
/system watchdog
set auto-send-supout=no automatic-supout=yes no-ping-delay=5m watch-address=\
none watchdog-timer=yes
/tool bandwidth-server
set allocate-udp-ports-from=2000 authenticate=yes enabled=yes max-sessions=\
100
/tool e-mail
set from=<> password="" server=0.0.0.0:25 username=""
/tool graphing
set page-refresh=300 store-every=5min
/tool mac-server
add disabled=no interface=all
/tool mac-server ping
set enabled=yes
/tool sms
set allowed-number="" channel=0 keep-max-sms=0 receive-enabled=no secret=""
/tool sniffer
set file-limit=10 file-name="" filter-address1=0.0.0.0/0:0-65535 \
filter-address2=0.0.0.0/0:0-65535 filter-protocol=ip-only filter-stream=\
yes interface=all memory-limit=10 memory-scroll=no only-headers=no \
streaming-enabled=no streaming-server=0.0.0.0
/user aaa
set accounting=yes default-group=read interim-update=0s use-radius=no

----------


## UlissesCampos

Tira a porta ether1 da bridge!

----------


## hardboot

foi tirada... e continua na mesma, acho que deve ser problema do meu link com a operadora pq nao tem explicação....

----------


## britosql

Camarada, vc ja resolveu este problema???

----------


## hardboot

kra nao consegui mais nada e deixei queto.....

----------


## britosql

Olha a meu entender a posição do seu servidor de cache é que ta errada, ele deveria estar diretamente ligado ao seu server hostpost, via uma 3º interface.

Ai sim esse IP final 129 ficaria somente no servidor hostpost e portanto mais facil de vc trabalhar.

Brito

----------


## hardboot

Bem o esquema de meu Cache é diferente ele precisa estar, atrás do server hostpost, e so funciona com uma placa de rede...

Sendo assim depois de bater um pouco a cabeça e nao ter suporte do mesmo, resovi abandonalo e aumentar meu link.

Agora toda vez, que precisar eu aumento o link ao inves de ficar picaretiando essas coisas.

----------

